
Is our usability test library useful/fun/interesting? - benjacamp
http://peek.usertesting.com/library
======
FunLover
Usertesting once had a useful service called "peek". Simple website testing
without much fuss. Their other services are too complex for my needs. Lately I
tried to use peek again and they said a test would arrive soon. It never did.
i mailed the support and they replied with a note like "yeah, we don't offer
that service anymore". The signup page for peek is still open though. That
left a bad taste in my mouth.

Funny, the link they posted here goes exactly to the peek service. When you
put in a url, you get a text "it wont be long". Well, last time it took
forever. A better user experience would be "you are nr ... in the queue.
bookmark this link to check your position later".

~~~
aggie
Disclosure: I work at UserTesting.

Peek is still running, but it is not a service intended for repeat use. It is
meant to be a free and easy sample of the primary UserTesting product: videos
of people completing tasks on a website or app. I admit this could be more
clearly communicated.

I'm happy to answer questions by PM if you'd prefer not to talk to sales or
support (I'm a UX researcher).

~~~
FunLover

        it is not a service intended for repeat use
    

Yet you say on your site "Peek is always free, and you can run 3 Peek tests
every month.".

That is exactly what I mean with "leaves a bad taste in my mouth". Advertising
a service with false promises. I am happy to pay for webservices, but not if I
have been tricked into using them in the first place.

You should be straight about it right on the frontpage. Like "First test is
free, additional tests are $X".

~~~
benjacamp
I believe what was meant by "not intended for repeat use" is that Peek is a
very limited product, meant to introduce people to usability testing.

We do allow and even encourage people to test their sites out on Peek up to 3
times each month, but we hope that as their needs grow and they recognize
their needs for targeted demographics, custom tests, and many of the other
great features we offer they'll consider using our full product.

Sorry for the confusion, we are certainly not trying to deceive anyone.

------
Silhouette
It looks potentially all of useful/fun/interesting, though unfortunately it
seems to be experiencing severe video performance problems right now so most
of the videos/playlists don't seem to get past the initial intro/trailer for
Peek itself.

~~~
benjacamp
Thanks for checking it out! We had some issues with playlists, but we've got
the videos working now. Poor timing :(

